# Cedar shavings?



## chandab (Dec 30, 2006)

Are cedar shaving safe/good to use for horse stall bedding?

My brother-in-law got me 5 bags of cedar for bedding for Christmas (he bought them while he was out of area Christmas shopping), so I'm curious if it's safe to use. It does have a picture of a horse on the bag and says it's ok, but minis can be a whole nother ballpark for some things.

If it matters, my horses are pretty much only in their stalls for meal time, so I don't use much if any shavings. But, I have a pregnant mare that's due in April/May; would it be safe for the foal, after the first few days on grass hay or straw bedding?

Thanks


----------



## Anne (Dec 30, 2006)

Sorry, nope


----------



## starleemay (Dec 30, 2006)

I have cement floors in my stalls where my foals are born. I put cedar shavings on the bottom for cushion. Then about a bale of straw on top for the foals. But my dwarves really like the cedar shavings. :saludando:


----------



## minih (Dec 30, 2006)

We used to use them for our mini's and they really do make the barn smell great, BUT we did have a foal come up allergic to them. She was very young and we put some down refreshing the barn with them and by the next day she was glowing red! She was a very light color of silver/red and you could see her glowing alot. I have not used cedar in our barn since. The pine is just too good, not to use it instead.


----------



## MyBarakah (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi,

I've always been told that any nut bearing tree (shavings) is toxic to horses, including cedar. I would never risk the chance of using cedar shavings.


----------



## chandab (Dec 30, 2006)

Well, the consensus seems to be no on cedar shavings, so it looks like they'll be going in the aisle of the cow barn. The barn cats have been using the isle as a litter box since winter started, so it could definitely use some refreshing. Thank you, I appreciate the input. [it's a little deceiving when the bag shows it being used for horses.]


----------



## FoRebel (Dec 30, 2006)

When we were boarding our horses the barn got a semi full of ceder mix shavings and my mare ended up with allergies and her eye swelled shut. So IMO, use the shavings someplace else. You don't want to have vet bills because your horses end up having an allergy to the ceder. It's just better not to tempt it.


----------



## Sue_C. (Dec 30, 2006)

Cedar shaving dust is very harmful to human lungs, so I imagine they can't be good for horses either. I do pick up a bag once in awhile from a place where they make canoes, and will sprinkle a tiny amount over the pine shavings, just as an aromatic.


----------



## royalview (Dec 31, 2006)

Im not sure that cedar posts would be so popular for horse fencing if they were bad for the horses. I used to use cedar shavings once a week when I had my training stable, we got them from a local fence builder and boy did they make the barn smell great. we used to use them every saturday when the boarders would all come out. Never had a problem but they are not anywere as absorbent as pine, thats why they make better fencing, less rot.




:


----------



## Sue_C. (Dec 31, 2006)

> Im not sure that cedar posts would be so popular for horse fencing if they were bad for the horses.


It is the dust from shavings, not the wood itself, that is the irritant.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Dec 31, 2006)

I have used Cedar shavings for years with no problems. In fact many large shaving companies such as Rose Bud make them and market them for horses and they are big sellers. When in So Cal during a horrible rain year I used ceda-rest a bedding made for outside paddocks and it worked wonderful

I am sure if you ask about any product you can find those who have had issues with them


----------



## kenna (Dec 31, 2006)

About having it in the rabbit area, both cedar and pine beddings are especially bad for small animals.


----------



## coopermini (Dec 31, 2006)

I could see where shavings from some of the really aromatic ceder (wood they make ceder closet lining from and ceder chests) could cause issues, as this type has lots of ceder oils in the wood. There used to be a lumber mill near us that used to mill ceder frequently and several of the the horse breeders used to fight over them. One had standardbred race horses and he used to have the guys at the mill call if they were running ceder. A couple kennels used to grab the ceder when they could as it kept the dogs free of fleas and ticks. Several pet stores here sell ceder for pet bedding and I thought Tractor Supply sells ceder with a horse logo on the bag.

Mark


----------

